# Spreadsheet: Sharing Heat Press Temperature/Time/Pressure Material settings... Dye Syb, Heat transfer, Laser engraving



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all,


I'm not really which "sub topic" to put this in but maybe the Rodney or the mods could move it appropriately.

When I started playing with all this stuff last July, I started making a materials setting chart for the different heat transfer materials I used. As I dabbled in other things, dye-sub, laser engraving, sign materials, etc, I added more settings to the spreadsheet. Even today, I'm still testing things out and adding even more.

Attached is the Excel spreadsheet I created with many settings for different materials and procedures. Some of the settings have come straight from the manufacture of the materials, others from forum members, and lastly some are settings that work for me and the equipment I own. 

Since I probably spend more money than I make on this hobby, the list has been growing at a slower pace. Anyways, if anyone would like to contribute any settings, suggestions, etc let me know. You can PM or email me and I'll update this file. Also, if someone could tell me how to update the attachment in this thread without posting another one, I'd appreciate it. Lastly let me know if a PDF is better than a xls for sharing.


I hope this can help someone out there...

I added a pdf version for those who don't have Excel. The Excel version is a easier to read since each main heading is on it's own tab.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I am having problems opening the file in the format it is in. A PDF would probably work.


----------



## autana (Apr 25, 2011)

Sports4Less said:


> I am having problems opening the file in the format it is in. A PDF would probably work.


when it downloads it keeps an .html extension just rename the file to .xls


----------



## George1970 (Jun 6, 2015)

I can't download excel file, I got "failed-server problem"
would you please upload again?
thanks


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank You that's a VERY helpful file


----------



## blwelch (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you this was helpful!


----------

